# Why no speed limit respect in the UK?



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Back from the UK again, been there many times with my car.

Why is that I have the feeling nobody is respecting the speed signs all over the country, especially on the motorway.
I see radar signs all over the place, but hundreds of people overtook me on my way to Windsor from Holyhead and the other way around. When I say overtook me, I was doing a 75/80 miles per hour. Many literately smoked me, doing 100 miles/h easy.

I mean I have a quick car, I can do quick too, but with all those signs, I do not want to take my chances. I believe non British residents can be arrested for speeding and having to go to the ATM to withdraw cash to be handed over the arresting officer.

So question, those radar signs etc are fake right and why no respect of speed signs in such a large scale, speeding in the UK can have serious consequence too for a British resident isn't?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The quick answer is because theyre ****s.
You can guarantee there will always be atleast one person who thinks they have to be where theyre going faster than you need to be.
I came back from Nottingham not long ago and sat on the left with my cruise set to 70mph.
I was overtaken by the whole population of England during the period I was on there.All who would say they were law abiding citizens.Obviously not.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Motorway speed limits are well overdue an update though, they were brought out in the 60's iirc when cars had non-servo brakes and could only just do 70mph, 100mph would be more like it imho.


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Motorway speed limits are well overdue an update though, they were brought out in the 60's iirc when cars had non-servo brakes and could only just do 70mph, 100mph would be more like it imho.


Yeah 70 on the motorway is low, especially knowing that many national roads are set to 70 too, a bit of non sense.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Where I work Ive learnt that 

- Nobody knows how big their own cars are
- Young lads (90% of them) shouldnt have licenses
- Most people do the top speed of their car WHEREVER they are


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

vickky453 said:


> Where I work Ive learnt that
> 
> - Nobody knows how big their own cars are
> - Young lads (90% of them) shouldnt have licenses
> - Most people do the top speed of their car WHEREVER they are


Yeah I was overtaken by many "small" car, peugeot 1xx, 2xx, clio, etc, very frustrating lol


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

National roads set to 70? If its single carriageway and unless otherwise indicated, the speed limit is 60. 70 if its dual.

I think the motorway 70 limit is pretty much unenforcible. If they raise it to 80, it becomes the new '70' and people will just do 90 as standard.

Oh and at 100mph, you are doing nearly 147 feet per second (unless my maths is crap!). Cars may be able to stop quicker but that dont mean people's brains can push the brake pedal quicker.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> Where I work Ive learnt that
> 
> - Nobody knows how big their own cars are
> - Young lads (90% of them) shouldnt have licenses
> - Most people do the top speed of their car WHEREVER they are


theres plenty of young ladies that drive like their backsides are on fire too 
@ the OP, if you were doing about 80 as well then thats also speeding....


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

70mph is enough.

Leave earlier if you want to get somewhere quicker.


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> theres plenty of young ladies that drive like their backsides are on fire too
> @ the OP, if you were doing about 80 as well then thats also speeding....


Yeah but since my odometer is wrong, I was more like 75 top. Most of the time the cruise was set to 75.


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

centenary said:


> National roads set to 70? If its single carriageway and unless otherwise indicated, the speed limit is 60. 70 if its dual.


Yeah I was on dual only. I was surprised to see it was the same speed limit as the motorway.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bimmerjam said:


> Yeah but since my odometer is wrong, I was more like 75 top. Most of the time the cruise was set to 75.


Then you were still speading. Everyone speeds and if people say they dont then im sorry but they are lying.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

see i find 70 is often feels like im standing still.

generally speaking ill set the cruise to 80. using the corrected speed on the climate control and sat nav this just puts me just above 70 real speed.

it also depends on the road condition and weather. some b roads round here ill happily sit at 70 on them during dry sunny days. or have been as slow as 20 on them during snow/ice.

as for changing the speed limits i do think these are long overdue, however youve still to take into account how many dont look after their mechanical side of the car, how many service on or before time, how many check their brakes compared to those who will wait till the light comes on saying check brakes etc or when its in for a service. yes i probably over care for my car. oil changed every 6k, brake pads checked monthly and changed when noticed over half worn.



vickky453;2937532
- Nobody knows how big their own cars are
- Young lads (90% of them) shouldnt have licenses
- Most people do the top speed of their car WHEREVER they are[/QUOTE said:


> sorry im aware how big my car is
> yes ill agree alot of young ones shouldnt have license, however there are just as many bad females out there - more lower speed accidents i see
> top speed of most cars is still in excess of 100 i doubt many still go over that everywhere. i know mines has never been at my top speed, should be around 140, why simply because i wouldnt trust myself at that speed.
> 
> what i like about alot of these type of threads on car forums is alot preach that they are saints. Really ?? youve never sped in your lifes ?


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Then you were still speading. Everyone speeds and if people say they dont then im sorry but they are lying.


Yeah ok I was technically speaking

But there is a difference between going over the speed limit by 5 mls and 30.

At 5mls over the speed limit you don't get arrested since radars have some tolerance, knowing that cars odometers are not 100% accurate, especially on my BMW, it is well known the odometer shows more that you are actually doing.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

70 is just fine... anyone who wants to die faster can go off a cliff.
If it does rise you still need the 60mph minimum and no more as it would take many classics off the road.

Ive done the whole speed thing but once i did over 200mph it just sobered me up, nice to have the power when needed but you dont need to be doing a ton.

A track day if the adrenalin rush is needed and then so much fun can be had at half the speed.

Unless you have an exceptional speedo when your doing the indicated 75/80 you may just be over 70.

My bikes cost me my licence for 6 months.. and for the following 10 years i have had a totally clean license and hope to continue too im proud of a point free license.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bimmerjam said:


> Yeah ok I was technically speaking
> 
> But there is a difference between going over the speed limit by 5 mls and 30.
> 
> At 5mls over the speed limit you don't get arrested since radars have some tolerance, knowing that cars odometers are not 100% accurate, especially on my BMW, it is well known the odometer shows more that you are actually doing.


Speeding is speeding. If you try to start a thread moaning about people speeding then try not to admit you were infact one of the idiots speeding lol


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

PugIain said:


> The quick answer is because theyre ****s.
> You can guarantee there will always be atleast one person who thinks they have to be where theyre going faster than you need to be.
> I came back from Nottingham not long ago and sat on the left with my cruise set to 70mph.
> I was overtaken by the whole population of England during the period I was on there.All who would say they were law abiding citizens.Obviously not.


I regularly do the Nottingham to Birmingham journey at 60mph on cruise control and get overtaken by eeeeeeveryone lol Id rather listen to my music, get a load of MPG out of my tank and relax lol

Occasionally I will fly back, but only occasionally and out of boredom.


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Speeding is speeding. If you try to start a thread moaning about people speeding then try not to admit you were infact one of the idiots speeding lol


I said I was speeding doing most likely in reality 71-72 Mls per hour, chill out dude.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I just find it funny how its gone from 80 to 75 to 71 lol. I speed all the time and tbh I don't really see the problem when done in a safe manner. And I am chilled out


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hoikey said:


> Speeding is speeding. If you try to start a thread moaning about people speeding then try not to admit you were infact one of the idiots speeding lol


Somebody had to say it :thumb:


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

hoikey said:


> I just find it funny how its gone from 80 to 75 to 71 lol. I speed all the time and tbh I don't really see the problem when done in a safe manner. And I am chilled out


I explained 2 times I was cruising at 75 Mls on the odometer, which is known to be wrong. Some odd time I went to 80 to overtake a grandad.
The BMW odometer on my car is said to be wrong up to 10Km/h sometimes. This is a known feature designed this way by BMW for many many years. Still is the case on new BMW.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Somebody had to say it :thumb:


Who'd have thought id have been the voice of common sense lol


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bimmerjam said:


> I explained 2 times I was cruising at 75 Mls on the odometer, which is known to be wrong. Some odd time I went to 80 to overtake a grandad.
> The BMW odometer on my car is said to be wrong up to 10Km/h sometimes. This is a known feature designed this way by BMW for many many years. Still is the case on new BMW.


So you were still speeding lol 10kph is around 6.2 mph. So 80-6.2 = 73.8. This is over 70 and therefore still speeding, even if only by a little.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

M'way, 80-85 is my max

Urban, less than the limit.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Dave182 said:


> I regularly do the Nottingham to Birmingham journey at 60mph on cruise control and get overtaken by eeeeeeveryone lol Id rather listen to my music, get a load of MPG out of my tank and relax lol
> 
> Occasionally I will fly back, but only occasionally and out of boredom.


Exactly.You get to your destination more relaxed than if you have been flying about.You get better MPG.Occasionaly I like a spirited drive but more on back roads as everyone can go fast in a straight line.
6am on a Sunday morning coming back from work is good,no body about.I try and maintain 60 all the way home which is the limit,even round the bends!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bimmerjam said:


> I explained 2 times I was cruising at 75 Mls on the odometer, which is known to be wrong. *Some odd time I went to 80 to overtake a grandad.*
> The BMW odometer on my car is said to be wrong up to 10Km/h sometimes. This is a known feature designed this way by BMW for many many years. Still is the case on new BMW.


It seems you are digging yourself in a hole, in reality you are no better than the folk you are criticising, , perhaps those that passed you felt you were a 'sunday driver', speeding is speeding there is no denying that


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

If I came into power there would be an elite driver group with a yearly skills test who could do up to 100mph, if they passed the very instensive test. The rest could do 70. Also anyone caught without insurance would be given the death penalty. Oh and anyone on detailing world would be allowed to park over two spaces, anywhere. Infact scrap that, they would have a DW-Pass for special wider bays which would be made compulserary for any major carpark to incorporate and non DW members can sod off and park themselves in the normal bays.

Modmedia for Prime Minister.

P.s. I can go whatever speed I want because I said so


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

i sit on the motorway at 90mph, still people fly past at 100+


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

AliBailey88 said:


> i sit on the motorway at 90mph, still people fly past at 100+


As i say, everyone speeds lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to soeed until I got 10 points and then I had to be careful not to get more and then banned, had a clean licence for 5 years now yeah ill do my 10% but that's about it, not in towns thou that's where speeding really pisses me off for example out in the country people find it acceptable to 40 in a 60 but then they also do 40 in a 30 

This pisses me off more than speeding to be fair, because they are speeding in a village or town and also they may cause a accident on in the 60 area because people want to get past!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

maybe is it you drive on the wrong side of the road?


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't speed on the motorway I do 50-60mph most of the time I do a few mph more on 30/40 but never more than 10%...


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone once said:
"Anyone driving slower than me is a [email protected], anyone driving faster than me is an idiot"
Wasn't me, but wish I'd thought of it. . . . . .


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

bimmerjam said:


> Why is that I have the feeling nobody is respecting the speed signs all over the country, especially on the motorway.
> 
> 
> I was doing a 75/80 miles per hour.


Errrrr... are you serious?! Lol


----------



## dan_griffin11 (May 13, 2011)

does it matter? i have no problem setting the cruise at 90 on a stretch of the motorway if it isn't busy. Yes if i get caught i'll get points, but if it's done in a sensible manner i have no problem with it. 

just use your common sense. as to the chap above that goes 50-60 on the motorway. I hope you avoid motorways, you effectively are a hazard, and create a lot more hazards because of your speed.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

dan_griffin11 said:


> just use your common sense. as to the chap above that goes 50-60 on the motorway. I hope you avoid motorways, you effectively are a hazard, and create a lot more hazards because of your speed.


I create more hazards than someone speeding? bullsh!t, the people that hog the middle lane are worse than someone who isn't speeding.

if you want to overtake me go ahead, I don't care. Plus theres parts of the motorway that are 50mph and you see people flying past 70+ mph when traffic is merging from the right and left.

It's more efficent for me to sit at 60 in a 70mph speed limit and also if I sit at 50 in a 50mph speed limit zone for the sake of what 2 or 3 mins quicker on a 20 mile drive it's hardly worth it.

I'd only do 80+ if I'm the only person in the car and need to be somewhere really badly - which I never do, I'd defo not do with my 2 year old in the car.

But I'm just a hazard to people who speed :driver:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Martin_HDI said:


> I don't speed on the motorway I do 50-60mph most of the time I do a few mph more on 30/40 but never more than 10%...


10% is a given margin or rule of thumb. Basically if you had you sat nav hooked up and you watched you speedo on the car and then taken from the satellite you will find "some" cars speedos are incorrect. So police work on a 10% rule of thumb (normally) in regards to speeding but this is persoinal pref I've heard of some police charging at 31 but usually its 34+

So if you went through a speed camera it "shouldn't double flash" at 76mph as its set up with this 10% margin.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JenJen said:


> 10% is a given margin or rule of thumb. Basically if you had you sat nav hooked up and you watched you speedo on the car and then taken from the satellite you will find "some" cars speedos are incorrect. So police work on a 10% rule of thumb (normally) in regards to speeding but this is persoinal pref I've heard of some police charging at 31 but usually its 34+
> 
> So if you went through a speed camera it "shouldn't double flash" at 76mph as its set up with this 10% margin.


As far as I am aware all police operate a 10% +2/3 MPH rule...its an APCO guideline!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The police that I know personally who are traffic cops say its within the disgression of the officer. Cameras are fixed.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Motorway speed limits are well overdue an update though, they were brought out in the 60's iirc when cars had non-servo brakes and could only just do 70mph, 100mph would be more like it imho.


When the M1 was opened there was no speed limit. IIRC a guy in a Dodge Viper did some incredible speed along it and the speed limit of 70 was set.

A quick Google and here is the actual reason for 70mph

Q: When was the 70 mph motorway speed limit introduced in Britain?

A: The 70 mph National Speed Limit was introduced as a temporary measure in December 1965. It is often blamed on Barbara Castle, but at the time the Minister of Transport was Tom Fraser.

The reason given was a spate of serious accidents in foggy conditions, but it is often claimed that the MoT had been alarmed by AC Cars testing their latest Cobra on the M1 at speeds up to 180 mph.

It was confirmed as a permanent limit in 1967, by which time Barbara Castle (a non-driver) had become Minister of Transport.There was surprisingly little debate at the time: the fact that the average family car of the time could only just exceed 70 mph perhaps had something to do with this.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> When the M1 was opened there was no speed limit. IIRC a guy in a Dodge Viper did some incredible speed along it and the speed limit of 70 was set.


AC Cobra it was.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

bigmc said:


> AC Cobra it was.


Thanks. I just Googled and updated my post.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the OP might have upset a few people in his post by asking if all people in the Uk speed? The truth is I have seen plenty of speeding/agressinve/poor driving all over the world.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bigmc said:


> AC Cobra it was.


I always thought it was an E Type jag????

I agree with the OP on my 30 odd mile trip to work this morning I had no less than 5 different accounts of retards just pulling out on me without looking! Just as well I was paying attention as they would probably be sitting in A&E now ( well one anyway!)

Driving standards in the UK are getting worse and road rage is also on the rise.

As for the poster that said he sits at 50 on the motorway that is dangerous as you are actually going slower than the trucks so you are causing them to pull out and overtake you at 6mph faster this causing more drivers to use lane 3.

You should be driving at a minimum of 60 on a motorway (weather & traffic permitting of course)


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I always thought it was an E Type jag????


Two makes were to blame as they both started running their cars up to 150mph. E-Type was one as they used it as a test track. And the AC Cobra. The 70mph limit was a number picked out of a hat, it had no basis other than it seamed reasonable.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I drive 50-60,000 miles per year and have done so for 20+ years. Only ever had 6 points on my licence and its been clean for 15 years.

Speed in itself is not dangerous, its the conditions, the skill of the driver and the situation that combine to create the risk.

I have much greater concern over speeding ariund the development where I live than I do than speeding at 95-100+ mph on motorways. I don't get on my high horse, I don't enforce the law, I simply let them past and let them suffer the potential consequences.

Speeding on housing developments is massively more dangerous for other people than speeding on a motorway. I'm sick to the back of Poles and women having no respect / consideration for other people in the area I live.

My son has great road sense but is 4 years of age and is liable to forget the rules of the road from time to time, likewise his friend who is profoundly deaf - do they deserve to be put at risk by idiots tearing around.

I have spoken to the police and been told that "resource" issues make it difficult to do anything - how much effort would it take to simply sit there in an unmarked car for an hour in the evening, you nab a couple of people and it will soon send out a message (for a while)

Its not just inappropriate speed that winds me up - I'm shocked at how often people jump red lights or go through them even when they are on red but they think the road is clear


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

english mentality i say

theres way too many people here that think theyre better , more important , shouldnt have to wait etc etc 

its one thing i notice when i go to usa , a great deal of people have good manners and courtesy which you dont see alot of here , its all me me me and F what happens to anyone else


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> english mentality i say
> 
> theres way too many people here that think theyre better , more important , shouldnt have to wait etc etc
> 
> its one thing i notice when i go to usa , a great deal of people have good manners and courtesy which you dont see alot of here , its all me me me and F what happens to anyone else


Agreed last year when I went to the Moto GP in Laguna Seca, I was riding through CA for 10 days and the level of driving is way better than here...which was a nice surprize!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Exactly.You get to your destination more relaxed than if you have been flying about.You get better MPG.Occasionaly I like a spirited drive but more on back roads as everyone can go fast in a straight line.
> 6am on a Sunday morning coming back from work is good,no body about.I try and maintain 60 all the way home which is the limit,even round the bends!


Same here. I used to drive the nuts off my car, but it's getting a bit old now and seems happier at lower speeds so I tend to drive at 60 on the A1 and A14 to work.

It's a bit tricky sometimes to keep to 60 without cruise control, but it's amazing how much fuel you save. If I drive with the lorries I get even better MPG as the wind resistance drops. Often it's £20 per week saving which I can use to buy other stuff  :speechles

I don't tend to get annoyed by the 100mph people, as the police are pretty good at stopping people on the Peterborough to A14 stretch of the A1. I see several people pulled over by the police each day which makes me happy  lol


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont find motorway speed limits a problem at 70 - were vastly approaching the days where traffic is so heavy most of the time theres no need to make it faster as we cant travel at the current set limit anyway for long periods of time (unless your out of working hours or public holidays).

we still have the same problems by increasing it - people drive too close and cant brake in time or people just dont pay attention to there surroundings or weather conditions - i feel a higher limit will not solve anything and make things worse as you cant take away the most important issue that is - human error


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

I accept it's not possible to get rid of 

(List of people that tried to kill me on route to work just today: )

Silly stuck up women
Old people
Little girls in KA 

**** poor drivers, I love the intensive test where good drivers get their own roads  

Compare the M1 (I'm going at 65 I need to be in the right lane CONSTANTLY) Jamming in a lane when you're clear to your left needs to be punishable by death 

rage rage rage


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

speeding in itself is not completely dangerous it is more a contributing factor to many accidents as a few have highlighted, the weather conditions, level of traffic, road condition (hint hint potholes) :lol: 

I will never even try to justify that i as of even thursday when i last drove that i did not break the speed limit on the mway because i did. i personally do around 72 mph roughly speaking because ive sort of learnt the spot in which the error is with my GPS. 

Another point on that the 3mph + 10% is only ACPO guidelines the end decision ofc is with the copper now that rule obviously has different meanings depending on environment and other things. 

i personally am against speeding anywhere but m'ways because it is uncessary what i do find is women tailgating in 30's....i nearly had one go into me because i had to stop for a kid jumping in the road now if i had not been there a) what speed would she of been doing b) knocked the kid down c) its was reasonably near a school and around 3:30pm...i dread to think

i dont always agree with the young drivers thing i know statiscally young males are the highest risk but it does not stop every other age group from driving like a bunch of t*ts.I mean i saw a 40's woman when i was on the m1 doing circa 90mph doing her make up i mean come on! i was doing around 75 - 80 mph at the time...

personally i am of the op get past what i can let the muppets speed and down the M1 going north i have seen plenty pulled over by the police that have stormed by me ironically majority of them being women! i think my best tally on the way back to chester was about 9 :lol: down the m1 alone....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> Same here. I used to drive the nuts off my car, but it's getting a bit old now and seems happier at lower speeds so I tend to drive at 60 on the A1 and A14 to work.


LOL, think yourself lucky you can get upto 60 on the A14...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Same here. I used to drive the nuts off my car, but it's getting a bit old now and seems happier at lower speeds so I tend to drive at 60 on the A1 and A14 to work.
> 
> It's a bit tricky sometimes to keep to 60 without cruise control, but it's amazing how much fuel you save. If I drive with the lorries I get even better MPG as the wind resistance drops. Often it's £20 per week saving which I can use to buy other stuff  :speechles
> 
> I don't tend to get annoyed by the 100mph people, as the police are pretty good at stopping people on the Peterborough to A14 stretch of the A1. I see several people pulled over by the police each day which makes me happy  lol


i did a little test actually regarding mpg and slowing down by all of 2mph for the majority of a 300 mile round trip journey in reasonably the same conditions around the same time....

72 mph and 74mph i will be honest the difference over that distance x2 (300 mile round trip) was massive....thats on cruise control btw including over the penines 

oh another pet hate is peoples in abilty to sit at the same speed on an mway i like using cruise for mway journeys but some fools just seem to have the in ability to understand what heavy accleration and then braking does :lol: its almost as bad as the traffic light race where i anticipate them and they usually are just in front of me i mean whats the point!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morph said:


> I accept it's not possible to get rid of
> 
> (List of people that tried to kill me on route to work just today: )
> 
> ...


dont get me started on OAP's driving some are brilliant others should not be on the road the majority try and push past parked cars and all sorts...

although thee majority i know (2 people that one in his 70's and one in his 80's) seem to be defnitely in the foot down group. the 70's one admitting to doing around a ton reg. :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I think 99.9% of us speed on the motorway, the 70mph limit should be raised imo, especially at night with little traffic, however can we cope with the reaction time distances and also the increased use in fuel to travel at 80-90 mph compared to the usage at 70mph. If im driving using my own car for work, I sit at 60 to save fuel.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It's caravans which need removing from motorways as its mainly them I see sprawled across the roadways leaving debris everywhere because a little crosswind blew the heap of **** over lol.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

who45 said:


> we still have the same problems by increasing it - people drive too close and cant brake in time or people just dont pay attention to there surroundings or weather conditions - i feel a higher limit will not solve anything and make things worse as you cant take away the most important issue that is - human error


Exactly the point of view i share! 
The amount of tailgating, hard accelaration & last second braking, foot on the gas when there's traffic or a red light ahead etc etc, i see is incredible!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

neilos said:


> LOL, think yourself lucky you can get upto 60 on the A14...


I go to work early and leave early, so don't usually get into traffic


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow...all the idiots that try and slow me down on the one thread...

Here is a hint for you all...when I start to flash my lights at you from 300 yards away, just pull in and let me by....if I lower my speed down to lower than 120...the jaaaaaag doesn't like it....

Thanks all...

:wave:











On a more serious note....the driving in the UK is just shocking, and I do find it strange that, even with all the "speed kills" BS that we have, so many people do think speeding is the norm...

The amount of people that try and give me abuse for doing 30 in a 30 zone is shocking....they want to do 40....problem is, when they get into the national speed limit they still want to do 40... 

:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> I go to work early and leave early, so don't usually get into traffic


Best move with that road. Have to say, times I've been on it, the traffic does stick to the 70 limit, thanks due to the average speed cams.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> The amount of people that try and give me abuse for doing 30 in a 30 zone is shocking....they want to do 40....problem is, when they get into the national speed limit they still want to do 40...
> 
> :thumb:


This happens to me on a daily basis on my way to work.

Guy in a fiesta does 35-40mph through my village, then the same on national speed roads which are all straight.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

On a motorway I often want to flash a sign (properly reversed so it's readable in 
a rear-view mirror) - "In England, we drive on the LEFT!"...

...and as for tailgaters above 40 mph, just don't get me started..!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Lowiepete said:


> On a motorway I often want to flash a sign (properly reversed so it's readable in
> a rear-view mirror) - "In England, we drive on the LEFT!"...


I want a sign saying "Get off my **** you twunt"....


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Another thing to throw in the pot, if I've got enough room to undertake you your in the wrong lane lol


----------

